# Solo Transalp? wer will mit? von Füssen nach riva oder ähnliches?



## malizia (23. August 2014)

Hallo, leider ging eben mein langersehnter Wunsch flöten. Mein Kumpel hat aufgrund des Wetters nächste Woche abgesagt. Hat von euch jemand lust? ich wäre auch offen was die Route betrifft. Wäre sehr gerne von Oberstdorf oder Füssen nach Riva mit dem Bike. ich würde gerne nächste woche starten, habe aber auch noch 2 wochen puffer nach hinten. männl oder weibl wäre mir gleich lg


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2014)

Guck mal in den anderen Foren nach ( Bike- u.Single-Treff/Reisen, Routen..)
 vielleicht kannst du noch irgendwo mitfahren 

Das Wetter wird wirklich nicht gut diese Woche im gesamten Alpenbereich  wir wollten auch nochmal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. August 2014)

Hat er bereits: Crossposter in 6 Unterforen....


----------



## malizia (24. August 2014)

Sorry  ich bin neu hier hat sich erledigt. Aber danke ) übrigens ich bin eine sie


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

Hast du denn eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2014)

Wir fahren nen AX von Sterzing nach Riva. Treffpunkt am Samstag den 30.08. in Sterzing, dort übernachten wir im Hotel Alpenrose und starten dann am Sonntag (so das Wetter mitspielt). Am Samstag drauf wollen wir in Riva sein. Hotels sind keine vorgebucht, das machen wir jeweils vor Ort, außer in Riva, das haben wir gebucht, da wir dort anschließend noch eine Woche bleiben. 12000 HM bergauf über 400-450 KM Strecke sind geplant. Dazu kommen noch ein paar HM per Lift. Wir sind derzeit zu dritt 2x Mann, 1x Frau.


----------



## Pepito (25. August 2014)

Hallo, wie alt seid ihr denn so im Schnitt ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2014)

2x ü40 und 1x ü50, wobei der ü50 geradezu eklig fit ist. Der macht sowas jedes Jahr.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wir fahren nen AX von Sterzing nach Riva. Treffpunkt am Samstag den 30.08. in Sterzing, dort übernachten wir im Hotel Alpenrose und starten dann am Sonntag (so das Wetter mitspielt). Am Samstag drauf wollen wir in Riva sein. Hotels sind keine vorgebucht, das machen wir jeweils vor Ort, außer in Riva, das haben wir gebucht, da wir dort anschließend noch eine Woche bleiben. 12000 HM bergauf über 400-450 KM Strecke sind geplant. Dazu kommen noch ein paar HM per Lift. Wir sind derzeit zu dritt 2x Mann, 1x Frau.



Terminänderung wg. Wetter: Start am 04.09.2014 in Sterzing. Wir übernachten dort vom 03. auf den 04.09.2014. Die Tour wurde etwas verkürzt, damit wir am 09.09. nachmittags in Riva aufschlagen können. Es sind nur noch 10000 HM aufwärts und max. 400 km Strecke.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. August 2014)

Respekt... das ist ne Ansage  
ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls ein tolles Gutwetterfenster, und dass ihr so viel Spaß habt wie wir ihn letzte Woche hatten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Danke! Es soll ja ab Dienstag besser werden. Wir düsen jetzt erst einmal ab nach Riva und bleiben dort bis Mittwoch. Mittwoch radeln wir dann von Riva nach Rovereto und hüpfen dort in die Bahn nach Sterzing. Auto bleibt in Riva. Übernachtung auf Donnerstag in Sterzing und dann ab über die Alpen zurück nach Riva. Dort ausspannen bis Samstag. Naja, ich hab das ganze Protektorengedöns mit, mal sehen, letztes Jahr hatten wir in Riva mächtig Spass auf dem 601er und anderen hübschen Wegen. Es gibt ja Shuttleservices, wenn man vom bergauffahren noch die Nase voll hat. So ganz auf der faulen Haut liegen wollten wir dort eigentlich nicht.

Mir macht nur der Platzbedarf in meinem Rucksack Sorgen. Die 26 Liter des Transalpin für Mädels sind echt zu wenig für ne Frau. Die Hälfte ist ja schon von dem Erste Hilfe Kram fürs Rad und fürs Personal belegt. Dazu eine Garnitur Wechselklamotten, Regenzeug (sicherheitshalber die etwas dickere und robustere Regenjacke mit Kapuze und die dreiviertellange Regenhose), Windweste, Armlinge, Knielinge, Beinlinge, Kosmetik, Riegel, Schloss. Der ist voll. Wie ich die 2 Liter Trinkblase da noch reinschaffen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Auf die Wechselklamotten wollte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten. Es reicht ja schon, wenn man sich mal langmacht und dabei das Trikot oder die Hose zerreißt. Dann steht man da und macht ein dummes Gesicht.
Der neue Transalpin von meinem Männe hat 32 Liter, der passt mir nur nicht, weil zu lang, genauso wie sein alter mit 30 Litern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Werkzeug ggf. ans Rad, Klamottenwahl gut treffen, Medis und Ersatzteile, Luftpumpe etc. auf die Mannschaft verteilen. Mausi und ich haben auch nur den "kleinen" Deuter, Bettina ihren neuen Evoc, und wir hatten alles dabei, sogar Wimpertusche . Das passt schon alles rein!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Werkzeug, Luftpumpe, Schläuche, Latexpampe, Speichen, Schaltzüge, Bremsbeläge, ect. haben wir alle dabei. Bergauf fährt ja jeder sein Tempo, da ist man dann u.U. alleine und muss sich helfen können. Und leider brauchen wir, bis auf die Bremsbeläge, unterschiedliche Ersatzteile. Fängt bei den Speichenlängen an und hört bei den Zügen auf, weil, einer fährt KS, der andere Pinion und ich Dose. Und Bremsbeläge werden wir alle unterwegs wechseln müssen. Ich werde nach Wetterlage am Dienstag entscheiden, ob die Beinlinge rausfliegen. Den Erste Hilfe Kram fürs Personal habe ich, weil, ich kann auch damit umgehen. Sicherheitshalber noch ein paar Klammerpflaster in unterschiedlichen Größen dazugepackt.
Organisator hat soeben vermeldet, dass sein Rucksack voll ist. Mal sehen, was mein Männe sagt. Warscheinlich fragt er, ob ich nicht noch Platz für irgendwas von seinem Kram habe.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Klammerpflaster... wie seid Ihr denn unterwegs 
Aber was man dabei hat braucht man ja bekanntlich nicht!

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter und dass ihr nichts von Deinem Medizeugs braucht. Wir brauchten nur ein Mal ein paar Sprüher Octenisept, wegen der vielen Kuhschei...  und jede Menge Tape für Bettinas verstauchten Knöchel.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Klammerpflaster... wie seid Ihr denn unterwegs
> Aber was man dabei hat braucht man ja bekanntlich nicht!



Genau das war mein Gedanke. Aber auf Gomera hätten wir es mal brauchen können.



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter und dass ihr nichts von Deinem Medizeugs braucht. Wir brauchten nur ein Mal ein paar Sprüher Octenisept, wegen der vielen Kuhschei...  und jede Menge Tape für Bettinas verstauchten Knöchel.



Danke, gleich geht es los. Desinfektion, Tape, ja, auch dabei und Aspirin für mich, falls zuviel Beinaua vom hochfahren. Erlaubtes Doping.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aspirin für mich, falls zuviel Beinaua vom hochfahren. Erlaubtes Doping.


 
hahaha - Beinaua, weil der Kopf schwer ist vom Abend vorher....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2014)

Viel Spaß euch! Aber die Beinlinge wären das Letzte, was ich daheim lassen würde, gerade weil ihr so spät unterwegs seid! Wenn die Bikes gut gewartet sind, braucht ihr doch nicht so einen Haufen Zeugs mitschleppen? Latexpampe hatten wir noch nie dabei, dafür zur Not ja eben den Schlauch. Zu trinken sollte ja 1l in der Blase genügen, musst halt öfters auffüllen. Ich fahr immer mit relativ großer Satteltasche auf Alpencross, da haben dann die ganzen Riegel uns sogar die Regenhose Platz. Ich komm auch mit meinen 25l immer locker hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. August 2014)

Das blöde am 26l Deuter war bei mir, dass er so vollgerammelt nicht mehr sicher auf dem Rücken sitzen wollte, sondern sich auf den Abfahrten von links nach rechts "gekugelt" hat, als hätte ich eine Abrissbirne statt einem Rucksack auf den Rücken geschnallt. 
Wenn's nicht passt, nimm dir irgendeine leichte Stofftasche (z.B. so eine Helm-Transporttasche) und pack da dein Regenzeug oder das Futter rein, und binde das dann an den Helmhalter hinten auf dem Rucksack. So mach ich das immer, wenn der Rucksack zu voll ist, damit er sich nicht so unangenehm ausbeult. Funktioniert ganz gut.
Protektoren kannst du einfach an den Rahmen binden (bevorzugt ans Unterrohr), dort stören sie nicht.
Erste-Hilfe-Täschchen: falls es hinten zwei Riemen hat, kannst du das vorne an den Lenker binden, dann ist das auch aus dem Rucksack raus. Das Täschchen hat mein Mann immer am Rad klick.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Hab noch die extra warmen Knielinge dabei. Die gehen bei mir bis zur halben Wade. Mal sehen. Die Herren fahren tubeless mit Pampe, ich fahre Pampe im Schlauch. D.h., bei Schlauchwechsel bzw. je nach Witterung fülle ich Pampe rein bzw. nach. Wobei ich natürlich hoffe, dass die Pampe mir nen Schlauchwechsel unterwegs erspart. Gewartet sind die Bikes alle gut, aber man weiß ja nie. Und wenn es nur ein Sturz ist der einen Defekt verursacht. Einem Freund hat es vor drei Jahren auf nem AX den vorderen Bremssattel samt der Befestigung bei einem Sturz gehimmelt. Der hatte richtig Spass, unterwegs ne neue Gabel und den passenden Bremsattel zu bekommen. Und es war nicht einmal ein schwerer Sturz. Das Rad ist einfach nur ungünstig aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Wir hatten nur einmal 1.Hilfe, Werkzeug und Luftpumpe, denn wir hatten beschloßen gemeinsam zu fahren. Also immer in Sichtweite, so blieb ja die Zeit die 994 Fotos zu schießen


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht passt, nimm dir irgendeine leichte Stofftasche (z.B. so eine Helm-Transporttasche) und pack da dein Regenzeug oder das Futter rein, und binde das dann an den Helmhalter hinten auf dem Rucksack.
> Protektoren kannst du einfach an den Rahmen binden (bevorzugt ans Unterrohr), dort stören sie nicht.



Das ist ne gute Idee, wenn die dicke Regenjacke draußen ist, sollte es funktionieren. Im Helmhalter sitzt zwar schon das lange Kabelschloss, aber dranbinden müsste noch gehen.

Die Protektoren bleiben in Riva für das anschließende "Spass haben". Das wird mir sonst zuviel, das Rad hat schließlich 14,3 kg nackig.

Das Sanigedöns muss leider in den Rucksack, ich habe es in einem verschließbaren Gefrierbeutel, weil dieses Minitäschchen hat auch schon vorher vom Volumen nie gereicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Einem Freund hat es vor drei Jahren auf nem AX den vorderen Bremssattel samt der Befestigung bei einem Sturz gehimmelt. Der hatte richtig Spass, unterwegs ne neue Gabel und den passenden Bremsattel zu bekommen. Und es war nicht einmal ein schwerer Sturz. Das Rad ist einfach nur ungünstig aufgeschlagen.



Was eigentlich zeigt, dass das, was man wirklich braucht, eh nicht dabei hat. Wir haben mal auf der Karwendelrunde 2 Jungs schiebend getroffen, die haben sie BEIDE unabhängig voneinander die Schaltwerke komplett zerlegt. Ich hab allerdings immer ein Schaltauge und ein Stückchen Mantel dabei, weil ich mir schon mal den Mantel aufgeschlitzt habe und da dann auch keine Pampe hilft. Da muss man dann einfach was unterlegen. Aber so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen im Laufe der Zeit.

Gemeinsame Luftpumpe etc. möchte ich auch nicht, bei den Abfahrten ist man schon mal ein ganze Stück voraus, bis man merkt, dass der andere nicht mehr hinten dran hängt, das muss nicht mal Absicht sein. Und wenn was locker wird etc. möchte ich auch mein eigenes Werkzeug haben.


----------



## scylla (29. August 2014)

Luftpumpe und Minitool sehe ich auch so, das sollte jeder dabei haben. Mein Mann und ich "teilen" uns das nur auf die Art, dass er in seinem großen Rucksack (der mir ebenfalls zu lang wäre) eine gescheite Luftpumpe mit viel Volumen und eine gescheite Dämpferpumpe hat, während ich von beidem nur die Micro-Version dabei habe. Damit geht's zur allergrößten Not halt auch wenn man allein auf dem Trail ist, aber wenn man zusammen bleibt nehmen wir immer sein Werkzeug.
Für Mantel-Flick-Aktionen geht zur Not auch eine alte/abgelaufene Scheckkarte zum unterlegen.

Auch sehr praktisch, quasi ein Tipp für's nächste Mal:
http://www.framie.de/framie.lv
Geht halt nicht mit jedem Rahmen, und man kann dann keine Trinkflasche mehr unterbringen. Ich hab aber eh immer eine Trinkblase, und im Framie krieg ich deutlich mehr Gewicht unter als in einer Trinkflasche, das dann durch den niedrigen Schwerpunkt überhaupt nicht mehr stört. Das einzig negative: man wird immer für einen E-Bike-Fahrer gehalten


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. September 2014)

So, wieder da.
Die dicke Regenjacke oben über den Rucksack gelegt und mit den seitlichen Kompressionsgurten befestigt. Ging gut und das Ding war immer schnell greifbar. Werkzeug nur fürs Bremsbeläge wechseln (nicht bei mir) und fürs Reifen flicken (auch nicht bei mir) benötigt. Den Platten hatte nur der Tubeless-Fahrer. Auch die Dämpferpumpe wurde gebraucht (aber auch nicht von mir). Und wer hatte sie dabei? Frau natürlich. Rucksack hatte so ca. 11 kg mit gefüllter Trinkblase. Am Rad war nur die Trinkflasche welche allerdings nur zum Auffüllen des Trinksacks genommen wurde. Bei den Tragepassagen, welches eher Kletterpassagen waren, hätte ich liebend gerne auf den blöden Flaschenhalter verzichtet, der war nämlich im Weg, da das Rad bei den Kletterpartien teilweise nur mit dem Oberrohr auf einer Schulter getragen werden musste.
Fotos von mir haben die Jungs, mal sehen, wann sie sie mir auf den Stick ziehen.
Anstrengend war es, am ersten Tag gleich mal 4 Stunden schieben zum Pfunderer Joch. Dort oben fanden die Herren ein Craft Winterunterhemd, welches wohl kurz vorher nach dem umziehen vergessen wurde. Die sind schweineteuer und da es keinem der beiden Herren passte, hab ich jetzt, nachdem es gewaschen ist, ein muckelig warmes Teil für den Winter. Aber der Trail runter war sehr schön.
Die beiden Herren oben auf dem Schneerest:



 

Und der Kumpel mit dem Wohnmobil, welcher mich beim Hochschieben eine Zeit lang begleitet hat:


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> .....Rucksack hatte so ca. 11 kg mit gefüllter Trinkblase. _*Das ist eindeutig zuviel! Mehr als 6 bis allerhöchstens 7 kg sollten es nicht sein*_ Am Rad war nur die Trinkflasche welche allerdings nur zum Auffüllen des Trinksacks genommen wurde. _*Wenn die Trinkflasche gefüllt ist, muss der Trinkrucksack nicht so voll sein. Bei uns hatte es übrigens genug Wasserstellen zum Frischbefüllen*_ .....
> Anstrengend war es, am ersten Tag gleich mal 4 Stunden schieben zum Pfunderer Joch. _*Das kenn ich auch *_ ......Aber der Trail runter war sehr schön _*ist der nicht total ausgewaschen und verblockt inzwischen? *_.....



Was waren denn das für Tragepassagen und wo 

Erzähl mehr........


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. September 2014)

Sehr nette Begleitung hattest Du !!
Ich habe aber auch oft an Dich gedacht! Und ich bin gespannt auf nen Bericht! Und wie war es noch am Gardasee??


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. September 2014)

Gardasee war schön. Waren im Vorfeld 3 Tage dort und sind dann vorletzten Mittwoch von Rovereto mit der Bahn nach Sterzing gefahren und von dort mit den Bikes zum Gasthof für die erste Übernachtung in Kematen (Pfitschertal). Dort trafen wir uns mit dem Guide, der kam mit der Bahn von Frankfurt und ist etwas früher ausgestiegen um noch das Schlüsseljoch mitzunehmen. Letzten Dienstag kamen wir Nachmittags wieder in Riva an und sind dort noch 4 Tage geblieben. Vorgestern war Abreise, leider. Das Wetter am Gardasee letzte Woche war tagsüber schön, Temperaturen allerdings nur so zwischen 20°C und 24°C. Abends und Nachts Regen und Gewitter, also Morgens dann immer alles schön frisch gewaschen, dafür waren die Trails teilweise etwas feucht, aber gut fahrbar.

04.09.2014, 1. Tag:
Von Kematen erst fahrend, dann stundenlang schiebend aufs Pfunderer Joch. Schicken Trail runter, zur Seilbahn gerollt und zum Kronplatz hochgegondelt. Vom Kronplatz wieder einen schönen Trail runter, dieser Wanderweg spuckte uns auf der Mooser Kasalm aus, welche nicht für Besucher bewirtschaftet ist. Die ältere Sennerin durfte uns nur Getränke verkaufen, gab uns aber ein paar Semmeln vom Vortag, Butter und ein Messer, damit wir uns im Garten Schnittlauch abschneiden konnten. Plötzlich kam sie noch mit einer großen Pfanne in Butter geschwenkter Möhrenscheiben und Zwiebeln raus. Da sie für das Essen kein Geld nehmen durfte, haben wir sie mit einer Geldspende bedacht.
Frisch gestärkt ging es weiter trailig nach Zwischenwasser ins Gardertal. Dort trafen wir Erwin (kamen über das Fanes des Guides ins Gespräch), der uns eine sensationelle Unterkunft in Pederaces vermittelte. Pension Unger war echt klasse. Super Zimmer, ladinische Spezialitäten zum Abendessen, gutes Frühstück am nächsten Tag und nicht teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. September 2014)

So, Speedskater (Guide) aufwärts zum Pfunderer Joch:





Und Bikeholic runterwärts vom Pfunderer Joch:


 

Und beide Herren, ebenfalls runter vom Pfunderer Joch:


 

Bilanz des ersten Tages:
1560 HM aufwärts gekurbelt bzw. geschoben.
76 km gekurbelt bzw. hochgeschoben sowie runtergerollt.
419 Min. Fahr- bzw. Schiebezeit.

Von Zwischenwasser nach Pederaces zur Pension Unger haben wir ein Großraumtaxi bemüht, das wir ebenfalls zufällig trafen als wir mit Erwin sprachen. Da es schon nach 18:00 Uhr war, hätten wir sonst in Zwischenwasser übernachten müssen (wie ursprünglich geplant), aber so konnten wir am nächsten Tag gleich in dem Ort starten, wo die Seilbahn zur Heilig-Kreuz-Abtei hochfährt...

Weiter geht es, wenn ich die Bilder der Jungs habe, will schließlich auch mal Fotos zeigen, die beweisen, dass es eine 1/3-Lila/Magenta-Tour war.


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/page-2

Schreibst du trotzdem noch was dazu


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2014)

Jo, schon dabei. Wollte eigentlich diesen Thread zweckentfremden, aber so geht es auch. Da können Speedskater und ich uns ein wenig mit den Bildern ergänzen.


----------

